# Again a new Paphiopedilum



## Herbert (Oct 19, 2017)

Province Aceh in Northern Sumatra seems to be a hotspot for new Paphies...

http://orchideen-journal.de/permalink/OrchideenJournal_Vol5_3.pdf


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Oct 19, 2017)

It reminds me of paphiopedilum fowliei, but they do not occur in the same area. Wooohooo! more paphs to add to my wish list.


----------

